# Audio Technica ath ATH M50 availability in India



## Pri (May 13, 2013)

Hi ,

        I am planning to buy Audio Technica ath ATH M50 . What is its lowest best buy price in India ? I have checked pristine note and it says 9700Rs .

Regards,
Priyan


----------



## d3p (May 13, 2013)

Pri said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am planning to buy Audio Technica ath ATH M50 . What is its lowest best buy price in India ? I have checked pristine note and it says 9700Rs .
> 
> ...



Which part of India you belong to ?? Where are you residing at the moment ??


----------



## Pri (May 15, 2013)

d3p said:


> Which part of India you belong to ?? Where are you residing at the moment ??



I am staying at cochin ,Kerala

also please help me with the best price for ATH M35 . The best buy i found so far is @ 3800 Rs . 
Will it need a headphone amp ? if so suggest a good amp too ...


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 15, 2013)

M35 should do without amps given the source audio is of decent quality, but then audiophiles would may note differences if an amp kicks in. Said that, M35 is capable of going further with the help of an amp.


----------



## Pri (May 15, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> M35 should do without amps given the source audio is of decent quality, but then audiophiles would may note differences if an amp kicks in. Said that, M35 is capable of going further with the help of an amp.



ok... Do you know the best buy price for M35 in India ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 15, 2013)

Pri said:


> ok... Do you know the best buy price for M35 in India ?



Sorry I'm not updated with latest prices, but anything close to 3500 would be good. Try coupons @ ebay.


----------



## d3p (May 16, 2013)

Look at The Audio Megastore & Pristinenote.com


----------

